# West Coast Brewers Meet Is On Monday 11th February, 7.30pm @ Rivervale



## randyrob (5/2/08)

Hello Everyone,

Just a reminder the next West Coast Brewers Meet is on Monday 11th February, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Community Centre

the main highlight for the night is going to be the club comp "Summer Ales"

attached is a pdf with the available categories you can enter

it should be a fun night!


Rob. 

View attachment WCB_2008_Competition_Style_Chart.pdf


----------



## Whistlingjack (5/2/08)

Do I need to be a member to attend/enter?

WJ


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/2/08)

Nope you dont have to be a member. Maybe they will charge you the $5 meeting fee towards hall hire that everyone pays. The most important is to bring a glass to taste everyone elses beer, and some of your beer for tasting.


----------



## sinkas (6/2/08)

Has anyone noticed that the WCB website has _shit-itself_?


----------



## Whistlingjack (6/2/08)

Guest Lurker said:


> Nope you dont have to be a member. Maybe they will charge you the $5 meeting fee towards hall hire that everyone pays. The most important is to bring a glass to taste everyone elses beer, and some of your beer for tasting.



Sounds good. I'll be in the "big smoke" for a few days next week, I will try to get along.

WJ


----------



## ausdb (6/2/08)

sinkas said:


> Has anyone noticed that the WCB website has _shit-itself_?


Unfortunately the hosting company we are using seems to drop the ball on a regular basis, the website was a small step which we seem to have already outgrown!


----------



## Goat (6/2/08)

Yep - the web site has shat itself a few times lately. 

Rob has been putting in a fair bit of time on it and its completely out of his control - very frustrating.


----------



## randyrob (6/2/08)

club site now has a new home, much more spacious and its up and running  

thanks to all those that helped out!!

Rob.


----------



## Simon W (6/2/08)

I think the meeting fee is $10 for guests? Thats what I paid a while back.

EDIT: Rob, still not working for me, is there a new address?


----------



## clay (7/2/08)

Is there room for one more?

clay


----------



## Goat (7/2/08)

Always Clay - look forward to meeting you !


----------



## thunderleg (8/2/08)

My new job has me out of Perth quite often. Unfortunately for the last 3 months I have been away on the second monday of the month. And I'm flying to Darwin on Sunday. Oh well, maybe next month.......


----------



## clay (8/2/08)

So how much beer do I need to bring for tastings for everyone?

clay


----------



## randyrob (8/2/08)

clay said:


> So how much beer do I need to bring for tastings for everyone?
> 
> clay




if it's anything like your xmas case i'll take 2 litres thanks!

i think tasting samles are like 30ml each so if you bought like a litre or so i'd say that would cover the comp

anyone?

see u monday B) 

Rob.


----------



## Goat (8/2/08)

Glay - A glass is more important. In terms of beer, we only really sample beers, not sit around and drink properly - so a 750ml bottle would be plenty. 

If you don't have anything to show off, or problem beers you would like to ask advice on, you could buy a bottle of something interesting. But there is usually plenty of beer there to taste - so don't sweat on that.

*edit:*

There is a comp on this month (as RR said) - check the web page and if you've got anything that will suit bring it. There may not be much time to sample other beers, but we always seem to get a couple in


----------



## ChookWA (11/2/08)

Bugger - got onto this too late. Will aim to be at the March evening though. Hope there's room for one more in the club.  Just dusted off the brewing gear after a 7 month break while being distracted with other things - (diving, fitness, etc.). Only have about 1/3 keg of amber ale left and 1/2 keg of choc oatmeal stout. Time to get some heffe's done before this glorious hot weather leaves us. Looking forward to sharing one of my passions with others who also have the passion.


----------



## brendanos (4/3/08)

Looking forward to joining the ranks next week! Can I paypal/dd someone, or is cash preferable? I emailed [email protected] but I guess it's not checked all that frequently.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/3/08)

There is the facility to directly transfer into the WCB account, just come along and we'll sort it on the night.


----------



## ausdb (4/3/08)

brendanos said:


> Looking forward to joining the ranks next week! Can I paypal/dd someone, or is cash preferable? I emailed [email protected] but I guess it's not checked all that frequently.


Sorry been a bit busy lately, dd is ok I will try and remember to email you back the dd details or just pm me!


----------



## brendanos (4/3/08)

Thanks 

Looking forward to getting some valuable feedback on my brews!


----------

